# Psoriasis and the thyroid............



## Andros

Complete resolution of psoriasis vulgaris after excision of thyroid cancer.

Full abstract.....
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/119165226/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

Yet another ...........

In the first comprehensive study of the genetic basis of psoriasis, researchers at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis have discovered seven new sites of common DNA variation that increase the risk of the troublesome skin condition. They also found that variations in one genetic region link psoriasis and a related joint disorder, psoriatic arthritis, to four autoimmune diseases: type 1 diabetes, Grave's disease, celiac disease and rheumatoid arthritis.
http://news.wustl.edu/news/Pages/11438.aspx

Comments welcome!


----------



## Followell

Andros said:


> Complete resolution of psoriasis vulgaris after excision of thyroid cancer.
> 
> Full abstract.....
> http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/119165226/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0
> 
> Yet another ...........
> 
> In the first comprehensive study of the genetic basis of psoriasis, researchers at Washington University School of Medicine in St. Louis have discovered seven new sites of common DNA variation that increase the risk of the troublesome skin condition. They also found that variations in one genetic region link psoriasis and a related joint disorder, psoriatic arthritis, to four autoimmune diseases: type 1 diabetes, Grave's disease, celiac disease and rheumatoid arthritis.
> http://news.wustl.edu/news/Pages/11438.aspx
> 
> Comments welcome!


Andro
Whew! Such big words!! 
I have been diagnosed with psoriasis and ankylosing spondylitis (which is a rhuematic autoimmune disease). I have nodules in my thyroid and I have to have it removed....but all the blood work says my thyroid is functioning well. (The biopsy revealed bad cells)

anyway, does anywhere in all those big words suggest that maybe my psoriasis might go away when I get my thyroid out?


----------



## Andros

Followell said:


> Andro
> Whew! Such big words!!
> I have been diagnosed with psoriasis and ankylosing spondylitis (which is a rhuematic autoimmune disease). I have nodules in my thyroid and I have to have it removed....but all the blood work says my thyroid is functioning well. (The biopsy revealed bad cells)
> 
> anyway, does anywhere in all those big words suggest that maybe my psoriasis might go away when I get my thyroid out?


Hi there and welcome to the board!! Yes; it suggests that and I hope for you that is abundantly true.

Do you have calcified or cold nodules? Are you hypo or hyper? Is there concern of possible cancer?

It is interesting to note that those of us with one autoimmune disease usually do have 3 or 4 or more! Wah!!!


----------

